# No Sound



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

I noticed a couple of nights ago, that I have no sound from my speaker at all.

I researched a bit and saw that a few other folks are reporting the same thing.

I've gone through all the motions including installing Audio Manager to no avail. I was running 
Unleashed when I noticed it, moved to Liberty and still no sound.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## aosp (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you getting any sound when using headphones?


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah........


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe you blown out the speaker is the only thing that comes to mind. By any chance do you have a back up of an older/ or first rooted recovery when you knew for sure the speaker was working? If so I would try that and if that doesnt work then I would unroot and take it into verizon for an exchange and tell them the speaker went out.


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought about that and discounted it, because I don't listen to any music on my phone. The problem definitely lies in hardware I think, a few people in some of the other forums I frequent are having the same thing happen. Some are stock, some are flash fiends like I am.

No one has figured it out, so a pretty brand new refurb's on the way, this is day 17 with my Bionic and a new phone isn't an option if you can believe that?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

psychotic_penguin said:


> I thought about that and discounted it, because I don't listen to any music on my phone. The problem definitely lies in hardware I think, a few people in some of the other forums I frequent are having the same thing happen. Some are stock, some are flash fiends like I am.
> 
> No one has figured it out, so a pretty brand new refurb's on the way, this is day 17 with my Bionic and a new phone isn't an option if you can believe that?


You didn't b1tch enough. No way I'm taking a refurb replacement on a 17 day old phone still under warranty. Did you go to a Corp store or do it online?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"G8orDroid said:


> You didn't b1tch enough. No way I'm taking a refurb replacement on a 17 day old phone still under warranty. Did you go to a Corp store or do it online?


Exactly. No ****ing way would they be sending me a refurb. I know 1 psychotic penguin that needs to go postal!


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

The refurbs being sent out appear to be new. Verizon switched out my Charge for a Bionic and it had no refurb sticker under the battery and came with the regular screen protector rather then the certified like new you usually find on devices. The first one was overheating and rapidly draining my battery and the second Bionic has been perfect. Both appear to be brand new so I don't think you have much to worry about at this point unless you get a defective one like I did.


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

I am with everyone else. I dare something to go wrong with my device that is just over 3 weeks old and them tell me that they will replace it with a refurb. They would have to hide the kids, hide the wives, cause I would be rapin' erebody up in there.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

The phone is probably still to new for refurbs.. Cuz when I got my first replacement on my Thunderbolt it was brand new because it was only a month old.


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

After 14 days you are screwed and will only be given a refurb. Its one if the reasons I usually buy at Best Buy because they give you 30 days to return phones.


----------

